# ID please



## snakegirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

is this just a keelback or is it something else?


----------



## butters (Nov 5, 2014)

Tentatively yes but you would need a much clearer photo for a positive id. Particularly of the head and nasal area. 
Pattern looks more consistent with keel back rather than rough scale but both do vary a lot.


----------



## snakegirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

this is the best i can do to show its patterning


----------



## Alexbee (Nov 6, 2014)

Its not safe to say 100% its a keelback because of this photo quality.. lots of difference between a keelback bite and a rough scale bite


----------



## baker (Nov 6, 2014)

The photos are not great but I see enough differences to say this is a keelback. From the pictures the head shape is two triangular for it to be a rough scale. The pattern and body shape are keelback as well. So these two lots together are telling me its a keelback. And to me it looks nothing like a rough scale. 
Cheers Cameron.


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 6, 2014)

baker said:


> The photos are not great but I see enough differences to say this is a keelback. From the pictures the head shape is two triangular for it to be a rough scale. The pattern and body shape are keelback as well. So these two lots together are telling me its a keelback. And to me it looks nothing like a rough scale.
> Cheers Cameron.



I agree.

George.


----------



## snakegirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

baker said:


> The photos are not great but I see enough differences to say this is a keelback. From the pictures the head shape is two triangular for it to be a rough scale. The pattern and body shape are keelback as well. So these two lots together are telling me its a keelback. And to me it looks nothing like a rough scale.
> Cheers Cameron.



yeah these are screenshots taken from a video from my phone. i didnt think it was a rough scale but i just wanted to make sure as its been hanging around the house/pool area for a while and we have dogs and geese


----------

